# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Q.bo, Thecorpora S.L., Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thecorpora S.L

"Q.bo One - An Open Source Robot for Everyone" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Qbo interacts with TheCorpora's team in a fully autonomous way

Uploaded on Jul 5, 2011




> Qbo interacts with TheCorpora's team in a fully autonomous way. In these demos, Qbo could measure the distance of detected person by using computer vision algorithms without the help of any proximity sensors.

----------


## Airicist

Qbo Robot learns detects & recognizes

Uploaded on Jul 19, 2011




> In this video you can observe two different demos: a first one in which Qbo detects/recognizes/learns persons; and another in which he detects/recognizes/learns objects. The switch from one demo to the other is made through voice commands, as well as the recognition and the learning commands.

----------


## Airicist

Qbo robot. Another application using computer vision

Uploaded on Aug 3, 2011




> This video shows how you can use XMMS2 linux audio player software, that can be controlled with hand gestures. Qbo only pays attention to the hands that are nearby, using its stereoscopic vision. Qbo can successfully distinguish, in real-time, among several hand gestures to play/pause, stop, volume up/down, next/previous, songs.

----------


## Airicist

QBO Robot in front of a mirror

Uploaded on Nov 28, 2011




> This video corresponds to a small experiment in which we put Qbo in front of the mirror to see if he can learn to recognize himself. For that, we used the "Object Recognition" mode and the "Face Recognition" mode. Qbo, using its stereoscopic vision, selects his image in the mirror and, with the help of one of the engineers, learns how to recognize himself. This quite simple experiment touches interesting psychological aspects of self-consciousness, whose complexity can be proved by the fact I already mentioned of the few species that can recognize themselves in front of the mirror. In this first version, a human guide presents Qbo to himself, but we are working so as the robot could present and self-recognize himself autonomously when found in front of the mirror.

----------


## Airicist

Qbo meets Qbo 

Uploaded on Dec 28, 2011




> Those who have been following this project for a while know that it started 6 years ago. If something surprised and pleased me in equal measure, it was the controversy brought by our latest video in which Qbo recognizes itself in the mirror. It was not due to the publicity generated around the project, but because, somehow, we've updated this debate that was lost long time ago: can a machine become intelligent or self-conscious? We went from being interested in creating artificial brains to just develop mechatronic systems sophisticated but less intelligent or already programmed.
> 
> After our latest video, you had consistently sent us a very interesting series of questions which can be summarized in two: what would happen if a Qbo has another of the same "species" identical to him in front of him?

----------


## Airicist

Qbo robot full demo

Published on Sep 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Qbo Robot control with Emotiv EPOC

Published on Feb 9, 2017




> The Qbo robot is equipped with a wireless communication protocol to control it using Emotiv EPOC headset. This is an experiment using only BT and accelerometer.

----------


## Airicist

Qbo One by Thecorpora

Published on Mar 24, 2017




> Soon, our Qbo One robot campaign will be launched on Indiegogo. We are all excited and ready to bring a new dimension of robotics into the market.

----------


## Airicist

Q.bo One Indiegogo launch

Published on Jun 20, 2017




> The long wait is almost over. Finally, we'll be launching Q.bo One to the world on June 20th, 2017 at 7:00 AM Pacific Time. We are very grateful for your support since the beginning of this project and we hope that you can join us on our launch day. 
> 
> By supporting our campaign, not only will you be the first to own a Q.bo One, you will also be helping us make Q.bo One a reality.

----------


## Airicist

Qbo One, OpenCV and Bluemix Services

Published on Jun 21, 2017




> In this video you can see Qbo One interacting with a person using some Bluemix Services and OpenCV Tracking and Color features.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing and first look Thecorpora´s Q.bo One Robot

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Unboxing of the Developer Version of the new Q.bo One Interactive Robot by Alberto Valverde

----------


## Airicist

Q.bo robot running Mycroft

Published on May 16, 2019




> Mycroft and Q.bo Community Member Angel Docompo demonstrates Mycroft running on the Q.bo one interactive robot.


Mycroft A.I., creating an open source artificial intelligence, Lawrence, Kansas, USA

----------

